# Look at what the cat dragged in! (Cat Lady House) (Burlington, Canada)



## jerm IX (May 28, 2013)

Time to let the cat out of the bag. This is a sad story.

The Cat Lady earned the moniker, but was affectionately known by her friends and family as Fern McCollough. Her personality was colourful and vibrant, as was her wardrobe, and her home. She was a wealthy woman that lived with and loved 14 cats in this fascinatingly unique home. Cat calendars and cat decorations and cat themed photo albums filled with cat photographs and cat themed everything else you can imagine filled the home. A pair of photographs I came across depicted her car sitting in the glass ceilinged garage at the rear of the house, the license plate read 'CATS 14' and across the hood and automatic headlight covers were airbrushed images of...you guessed it - CATS!

This was the second stop on the East Meets West Tour with Freak, Doom and Dallas in late August of 2012. The home itself was set far back from the road down a long winding driveway along a wealthy stretch of a rural road in Burlington, Ontario. As we approached the home, anticipation was eating me alive. I'd been waiting for months to finally get my paws into this place and poke around, and the time had finally come...

http://jermalism.blogspot.ca/2013/05/abandonment-issues-cat-lady-house.html





IMG_4481 by jerm IX, on Flickr





IMG_4473 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_4385 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_4450 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_4452 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_4360 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_4429 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_4453 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_4436 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_4434 by jerm IX, on Flickr


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (May 28, 2013)

sad and fascinating, great pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## NakedEye (May 29, 2013)

Looks a great place to explore....would have liked more photos though to get a feel of the place as I was left a bit disappointed by the end with so few pics and after such an intruiging introduction...sorry!! Also, I always think out of respect for the owners, personal details should be photo shopped out especially bank details...anyway... cheers for sharing...


----------



## flyboys90 (May 29, 2013)

Quite a sad tale,thanks for sharing.


----------



## jerm IX (Jun 3, 2013)

Cheers. Yeah I had a brain fart while editing. I intended to blur some info on the credit card. Ill get to it soon.


----------

